# Foil Cable rattle....



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

So my rear brake cable rattles through top tube. Anyone else have this problem? Fixes?
Thanks


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I only get it on bad "Chip Seal" roads or hard bumps ... other than that, my cables are pretty silent.

As far as a fix goes ... I'm unsure of whether there is one or not. You could try sealed cables, but the outer part of it would still rattle but would be plastic instead of metal. You could pull the cable out and put some of the rubber seals/grommets around the brake cable on the inside, which "Might" help, but when they hit the top tube, they will still likely make some noise.


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for reply (I am shock that out of 150 views you are the only one who has experienced same issue).

Yes the dreaded chip seal roads! On smooth tarmac no issues. But the chip seal does cause rattle. Might call Scott.


----------



## rgrieve (Sep 9, 2014)

I've had my Foil for 2 months now, and I do have a rattle. At first I thought it was a bolt, but I've gone through every bolt a few times. At this point I've been assuming it is either an internal shift housing, or internal brake housing. I was thinking it may also be the DT Swiss QRs, and that would be an easy test, but I haven't gotten to that. If you hear it too, and have nailed it down to the brake housing in the TT, then there's a good chance that's what I've got too. 
At first it bothered me, but when I ride solo I tend to listen to music; when I'm with a group it is lost in the "music" of the other gear. 
When I get a chance I'll look again, to see if I can also isolate it to the same cause. If you learn anything from Scott, let me know.


----------



## DirtyPhill (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone figured out a fix for the rattle issue yet?


----------



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

A tad late, but definitely no rattles on my Foil. A suggested fix that I know others have used on other internally routed frames is to put small zip ties around the bare cable, but don't cut the excess off the zip tie (as you would if say you were using zip ties to fix a Garmin mount to a stem) Instead, when the long tail of the zip tie unravels once inside the toptube it prevents the rattle. Guaranteed.


----------

